# don't have been



## pcplus

se puede decir

"I don't have been to London since 3 years ago"
por "I haven't been to London since 3 years ago"
??
"No he estado en Londres desde hace 3 años"

es que nunca he visto utilizar el "don't have" por ejemplo, sólo "Haven't been"

o en el caso de "We don't have been picking apples" por "We haven't been picking apples", en el Present perfect Continuous


----------



## MTFBWY

Mira, nunca he visto "I don´t have been to London..."
Creo que la opción correcta sería "I haven´t been to London..."


----------



## BarkerJ

no
don't have solo puede significar no tener 
en ingles el negativo adjunta al verbo auxiliar. si no hay pues utilizamos do como el auxiliar.


----------



## Aquical

pcplus said:


> se puede decir
> 
> "I haven't been to London for 3 years"
> ??
> "No he estado en Londres desde hace 3 años"
> 
> es que nunca he visto utilizar el "don't have" por ejemplo, sólo "Haven't been"
> 
> o en el caso de "We haven't picked apples" por "We haven't been picking apples", en el Present perfect Continuous


 
We don't pick apples for a job. No piscamos manzana como nuestra forma de trabajo.

We haven't picked apples for the last three years= No hemos piscado manzana por los ultimos tres años.


----------



## Reina140

pcplus said:


> se puede decir
> 
> "I don't have been to London since 3 years ago"
> por "I haven't been to London since 3 years ago"
> ??
> "No he estado en Londres desde hace 3 años"
> 
> es que nunca he visto utilizar el "don't have" por ejemplo, sólo "Haven't been"
> 
> o en el caso de "We don't have been picking apples"  por "We haven't been picking apples" , en el Present perfect Continuous


 
You can use "don't have" followed by a noun.

We don't have a reason to doubt you.
We don't have any apples.
We dont have time to wait for him.


----------



## Eride

Not exactly the original question but:

What if you are trying to give some emphasis? I think you can say: *I *_*do *_*have been in London *(of course I have)*. *Isn't it?

So, let's try same sentence, same intention, in negative:*I do not have been in London *_(_how you dare to keep saying I have been in there? That's a lie!).What about this? Is it correct?


----------



## Reina140

Eride said:


> Not exactly the original question but:
> 
> What if you are trying to give some emphasis? I think you can say: *I *_*do *_*have been in London *(of course I have been to London  )*. *Isn't it?
> 
> So, let's try same sentence, same intention, in negative:*I do not have been in London  *_(_how you dare YOU to keep saying I have been in there. That's a lie! ).What about this? Is it correct?


 
To emphasize you could say: I DID GO to London. O I DIDN'T GO TO LONDON.

I do have o I don't have can only be used followed by a noun.

I do have your phone number.
I do have the answer key.
I do have brand new 40" TV.


----------



## roxcyn

No, you use the "have" plus past participal with present perfect, for example you wouldn't say:

No tengo sido en Londres hace 3 años.  in Spanish


----------



## BarkerJ

RE: do have been
While you may have heard it, it would be very unstandard.


----------



## Ms Missy

Re: _(_how you dare YOU to keep saying I have been in there. That's a lie!

It's not necessary to say "been IN there."  It's sufficient to just say "been there."

Also a more polite way of expressing this idea would be:  How dare you keep saying I have been there?  That is not true!


----------



## Trina

Reina140 said:


> "I don't have been to London since 3 years ago"
> por "I haven't been to London since 3 years ago"


"I haven't been to London since 3 years ago"
I haven't been to London for 3 years.
It's been 3 years since I have been to London.
---------------------------------------------
For emphasis:
Of course I've been to London. (as Reina has suggested)

Of course I haven't been to London.
I have never been to London.


----------



## Reina140

Trina said:


> "I haven't been to London since 3 years ago"SIIII . . . esto es incorrecto . . . I was only looking at the first half of the sentence . . LO SIENTO!!!!
> I haven't been to London for 3 years.
> It's been 3 years since I have been to London.
> ---------------------------------------------
> For emphasis:
> Of course I've been to London. (as Reina has suggested)
> 
> Of course I haven't been to London.
> I have never been to London.


----------



## Reina140

Ms Missy said:


> Re: _(_how you dare YOU to keep saying I have been in there. That's a lie!
> 
> It's not necessary to say "been IN there." It's sufficient to just say "been there."
> 
> Also a more polite way of expressing this idea would be: How dare you keep saying I have been there? That is not true!


---Here, I didn't correct the "In there" because she didn't mention London or any other specific place.  She could've have been talking about a bar or some other place.


----------



## Eride

A ver si termino de pillarle el truco al _do _cuando se usa para enfatizar:

I do like travelling.  
I did have been travelling. 
I did travelled. 

¿Es así? Gracias a todos.


----------



## pcplus

Eride said:


> A ver si termino de pillarle el truco al _do _cuando se usa para enfatizar:
> 
> I do like travelling.
> I did have been travelling.
> I did travelled.
> 
> ¿Es así? Gracias a todos.


 
lo mejor en este caso es una traducción, porque a veces me he preguntado cómo se decía...

Sí me gusta viajar!!
Sí he estado viajando
Yo sí viajo!

*Pero como se diría: "Yo sí he estado en Londres", aparte de "I did go to London" (Yo sí fui a Londres)???*
*se me ocurre: I have been to London I did.*


----------



## pcplus

How would you say?

*No he estado en Londres desde hace 3 años*


----------



## jisaacs

*Hola pcplus,

*


> No he estado en Londres desde hace 3 años



se traduciría como:

I have not been in London in 3 years.
I have not been to London in 3 years.
o
I have not been in/to London since 3 years ago.  
o
It's been three years since I have been in/to London.


----------



## Jellby

pcplus said:


> Pero como se diría: "Yo sí he estado en Londres", aparte de "I did go to London" (Yo sí fui a Londres)???
> se me ocurre: I have been to London I did.



A mí se me ocurre que puesto que el verbo que se conjuga ("have") está en presente, antes sería "I do" que "I did", con lo que me sonaría mejor:

I do have been to London

¿Tiene esto algún sentido?


----------



## sound shift

No, *I do have been to London* no se dice, no tiene sentido.


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Lo único que se me ocurre, es esto:

Do you know London?

Yes, I do. I've been there for three years.


----------



## pcplus

jisaacs said:


> *Hola pcplus,*
> 
> 
> 
> se traduciría como:
> 
> I have not been in London in 3 years.
> I have not been to London in 3 years.
> o
> I have not been in/to London since 3 years ago.  ????
> o
> It's been three years since I have been in/to London.


 
but the third option they have said is wrong


----------



## Reina140

Eride said:


> A ver si termino de pillarle el truco al _do _cuando se usa para enfatizar:
> 
> I do like travelling.
> I did have been travelling.
> I did travelled.  I did travel . . .
> 
> Never use a past tense word, ONLY A PRESENT TENSE word after "did", you wouldn't say:
> 
> I did asked him.
> I did listened to you.
> I did spilled the milk.


----------



## Eride

I know it, I know it... a stupid mistake. I can't believe I did it again (sometimes I even say _Do he comes? ... _that's me)

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## pcplus

I haven't been to London in 3 years *ago*
*No he estado en Londres desde hace 3 años*

sería correcto añadir: *ago ?*

*I'm living in London since 3 years ago*
estoy viviendo el Londres desde hace 3 años


----------



## Reina140

pcplus said:


> I have been to London in 3 years *ago *
> *I haven't been to London in 3 years.*
> *I was in London 3 years ago.*
> 
> *No he estado en Londres desde hace 3 años*
> 
> sería correcto añadir: *ago ?*
> 
> *I'm living in London since 3 years ago?????  I wouldn't say it this way:*
> 
> *I would say:*
> 
> *I'm moved  London 3 years ago.*
> *I have been living in London since 2003.*
> *I have been living in London for the past 3 years.*
> estoy viviendo el Londres desde hace 3 años


----------



## pcplus

In the first sentence I meant so say "I haven't been" but it's always hapenning to me that I forget little things


----------



## sound shift

pcplus said:


> *Pero como se diría: "Yo sí he estado en Londres", aparte de "I did go to London" (Yo sí fui a Londres)???*
> *se me ocurre: I have been to London I did.*



"Yo sí he estado en Londres" equivale a
"I _have _been to London". En este caso la letra itálica significa que "have" se pronuncia con más fuerza y más énfasis que las demás palabras. Es decir que el sentido de la frase cambia según el tipo de entonación que se emplea.


----------



## pcplus

I understand now

then the do/does or did just is put when for example:

*I do like bananas*
*(A mí) Sí me gustan los plátanos*

*I did run yesterday *
*Yo sí corrí ayer*

in those ones I think I'm right 
but I doubt in those others
*--------------------------------*
*I do will run tomorrow*
*Yo sí correré mañana*

*Y para el presente continuo: *

*Yo sí estoy corriendo ahora*

*Y para los tiempos perfectos (have +...), as you have said, the emphasis is in the stress of "have"*


----------



## Reina140

*I do like bananas *
*(A mí) Sí me gustan los plátanos*

*I did run yesterday  *
*Yo sí corrí ayer*


*I do will run tomorrow *
*Yo sí correré mañana*


----------



## pcplus

Then I wanna know how it's said

*Yo sí correré mañana!*

*Yo sí tengo manzanas en mi bolso!*

*Yo sí estoy corriendo ahora*

con las formas compuestas "have been" y "have working" me ha quedado claro que sólo se utiliza el énfasis vocal en "have"

me faltas saber con las formas del "*going*"

*I am going to buy you the gitf*
*Yo voy a comprarte el regalo*

*Yo sí voy a comprarte el regalo*
*?*

y con el pasado continuo

*Yo sí iba a comprarte el regalo*


----------



## sound shift

pcplus said:


> Then I wanna know how it's said (mejor dicho, I want to know how to say)
> 
> *Yo sí correré mañana!
> 
> *I _am _going to run tomorrow! (hay que darle mucha fuerza a "am")
> 
> *Yo sí tengo manzanas en mi bolso!
> 
> *I _have _got some apples in my bag! (mucha fuerza a "have")
> 
> *Yo sí estoy corriendo ahora
> 
> *I _am _running now (mucha fuerza a "am")
> 
> con las formas compuestas "have been" y "have working" me ha quedado claro que sólo se utiliza el énfasis vocal en "have"
> 
> me faltas saber con las formas del "*going*"
> 
> *I am going to buy you the gitf
> *
> *Yo voy a comprarte el regalo*
> 
> *Yo sí voy a comprarte el regalo
> 
> *I _am _going to buy you the gift (mucha fuerza a "am")
> 
> y con el pasado continuo
> 
> *Yo sí iba a comprarte el regalo
> 
> *I _was _going to buy you the gift (mucha fuerza a "was")



Espero que ayude.


----------

